# Ibra ok. Con la Roma ci sarà (dubbio Leao?) E il figlio...



## admin (31 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibra ieri ha lavorato a parte (*Come riferito QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/calabria-recuperato-ibra-rebic-e-leao-a-parte.111203/unread ) ma ci sono pochi dubbi sul suo rientro: contro la Roma il 6 gennaio ci sarà.

Intanto il figlio quindicenne che gioca nell'Hammarby e che portava sulla maglia il cognome della madre, ha deciso di sostituirlo con quello del padre: Ibrahimovic. Segno che non ha paura di apparire e non teme i confronti.

*TS in edicola: ieri Leao e Ibra hanno lavorato in palestra e restano in dubbio per Milan - Roma del 6 gennaio 2022. Rebic invece si candida per dare una mano a gara in corso.*


----------



## admin (31 Dicembre 2021)

*TS in edicola: ieri Leao e Ibra hanno lavorato in palestra e restano in dubbio per Milan - Roma del 6 gennaio 2022. *


----------



## admin (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibra ieri ha lavorato a parte (*Come riferito QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/calabria-recuperato-ibra-rebic-e-leao-a-parte.111203/unread ) ma ci sono pochi dubbi sul suo rientro: contro la Roma il 6 gennaio ci sarà.
> 
> Intanto il figlio quindicenne che gioca nell'Hammarby e che portava sulla maglia il cognome della madre, ha deciso di sostituirlo con quello del padre: Ibrahimovic. Segno che non ha paura di apparire e non teme i confronti.
> 
> *TS in edicola: ieri Leao e Ibra hanno lavorato in palestra e restano in dubbio per Milan - Roma del 6 gennaio 2022. *


.


----------



## admin (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibra ieri ha lavorato a parte (*Come riferito QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/calabria-recuperato-ibra-rebic-e-leao-a-parte.111203/unread ) ma ci sono pochi dubbi sul suo rientro: contro la Roma il 6 gennaio ci sarà.
> 
> Intanto il figlio quindicenne che gioca nell'Hammarby e che portava sulla maglia il cognome della madre, ha deciso di sostituirlo con quello del padre: Ibrahimovic. Segno che non ha paura di apparire e non teme i confronti.
> 
> *TS in edicola: ieri Leao e Ibra hanno lavorato in palestra e restano in dubbio per Milan - Roma del 6 gennaio 2022. Rebic invece si candida per dare una mano a gara in corso.*


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Dicembre 2021)

impressionante, questi saranno fuori o impresentabili anche il 6 dopo 15 giorni dal giorno in cui sono stati fuori per precauzione.


----------

